

ITunes is almost as big a biz as OEM Windows - Deinos
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9246260/iTunes_is_almost_as_big_a_biz_as_OEM_Windows

======
adventured
Entirely bogus comparison, as these are very different types of revenue flow.
Apple pays a huge percentage of that money back out, whereas Microsoft
actually keeps its Windows sales.

It'd be like pretending Google keeps all the revenue from AdSense, or Dell
keeps all the money from copies of Windows sold with new PCs.

